# Mexico City Gurdwara



## raj008 (May 13, 2015)

folks
sorry but could not find any correct forum for this. Can someone tell me the addresses for the 2 gurdwaras in mexico city? I am only here for 3 more days and would like to visit before I leave. Also, is friday evening the best day around 8pm the best time like in the US when most sikhs visit?

Thanks


----------



## Harry Haller (May 14, 2015)

http://gurdwaar.com/Mexico/Distrito+Federal/Mexico+City/tree/city

lists both with contact details,


----------



## linzer (May 14, 2015)

Saludos,
Neither location is a  full time Gurdwara as such.  Tecamachalco is open every Sunday around 1:00 pm and sometimes they have special programs on other days. Give them a call to see. "Sikh Center" is a 3ho yoga center that has every Gurdwara other sunday (I think). The map location for Tecamachalco on the site Harry listed is wrong .
here's the link https://www.google.com.mx/maps/place/Fuente+del+Castillo+4,+Lomas+de+Tecamachalco,+52780+Huixquilucan,+Méx./@19.4126911,-99.2477416,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x85d2016e51048757:0x3eca109b9f4567ac
Hopefully you can make it to Tecamechalco on Sunday. If so see you there.


----------



## Harry Haller (May 15, 2015)

linzer said:


> Saludos,
> Neither location is a  full time Gurdwara as such.  Tecamachalco is open every Sunday around 1:00 pm and sometimes they have special programs on other days. Give them a call to see. "Sikh Center" is a 3ho yoga center that has every Gurdwara other sunday (I think). The map location for Tecamachalco on the site Harry listed is wrong .
> here's the link https://www.google.com.mx/maps/place/Fuente+del+Castillo+4,+Lomas+de+Tecamachalco,+52780+Huixquilucan,+Méx./@19.4126911,-99.2477416,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x85d2016e51048757:0x3eca109b9f4567ac
> Hopefully you can make it to Tecamechalco on Sunday. If so see you there.



ok so the map location actually points to Toys R Us, but it did have the potential to be hugely funny..


----------



## linzer (May 16, 2015)

Sure, last time I went to a toysrus everyone thought I was Kaliman I spent an hour forging autographs before I could escape.


----------



## Admin (May 18, 2015)




----------

